# New Bernadini 27 inch Luxor Riser



## Jim C (Oct 15, 2002)

What would be the advantages of having a 27 inch riser with 68 limbs rather than 25 inch riser with 70 inch limbs? Please assume same holding weight.[/QUOTE]


some claim a longer riser with shorter limbs is more stable
some claim it is faster. I doubt 99% are going to see a difference


----------



## limbwalker (Sep 26, 2003)

I had the opportunity to evaluate the prototype for the 27" model.

Three distinct improvements IMO over the previous models are the shape of the shelf, a better grip, and it is tapped for a back weight.

The extra length does make the handle very stable, and also gives apes like me access to the bulk of the limb market (mediums vs. longs) instead of always hoping they have that weight you need in the model you need in a long limb. It also gives us the opportunity to use our existing limbs to fashion a 72" bow with a slightly lighter draw weight --- perfect for the indoor season :wink:

Yes, it is a niche market for longer draws, but then again, folks are getting taller - not shorter - and 32+ inch draw lengths are not as uncommon as they once were.

The timing on this could not be better IMO. Can't wait to get one back in my workshop.

John.


----------



## Schme1440 (Sep 27, 2006)

limbwalker said:


> I had the opportunity to evaluate the prototype for the 27" model.
> 
> Three distinct improvements IMO over the previous models are the shape of the shelf, a better grip, and it is tapped for a back weight.
> 
> ...


This is good for taller and longer drawer's. However for norms like me what would the advantages be if I was to shoot it with 68 limbs rather than a 25 riser with 70? Would the benefits be worth the expense. Bearing in mind its a rather expensive riser.


----------



## Vittorio (Jul 17, 2003)

Just summarizing, the key point for By Bernardini Luxor 27" Riser are definitely :
1) allow people with 30" and more draw lenght to finally have a real solution to get a 72" bow (yes, 30" shooters will like a LOT a 72" bow!)
2) make a more efficient 70" and 68" bow using shorter limbs than usual
3) give an alternative to those that would like to increase their bow lenght to the one of changing limbs
4) allow all these solutions to both recurve and bare bow shooters.
5) make a much more stable riser than anyone existing up to now, by different geometry and weight distribution.
Point 5 is the less obvious, but surely some of the geometry tricks used in Luxor 27 design can't work efficiently on a shorter riser


----------



## kdroberts (Aug 6, 2007)

I have a long draw and was wondering if there was a 27" riser on the market and if it would benefit me by having a 72" bow. I got excited when I saw this over the weekend but then I got sad when I saw it was about $500-$600 more than I can spend! Maybe one day I will get the money but hopefully other manufacturers will start making them in a lower price bracket.


----------



## Rich (Sep 9, 2002)

Very nice looking riser. Anybody with a 30+ draw length should do well with this.
I hope it does well for you.


----------



## limbwalker (Sep 26, 2003)

I should add that the limb alignment system on these risers is superb. And a lot of you know how much I hate limb alignment systems (which is one reason I shoot BEST Zenit risers now...). But the system employed by the Luxor risers is very solid and simple. I can't see anyone having an issue with it at all.

This is extraordinary archery tackle. Yes, the prices reflect that, but a good riser is a long term investment IMO that will last for many many years. It is the foundation for the bow, and you would be hard pressed to find a more well engineered, solid and sweet shooting handle than these.

John.


----------



## kdroberts (Aug 6, 2007)

Now why couldn't you have come back and said it was terrible and not worth a dime, that way I wouldn't be so bummed! Honestly, even if I had the money it would be wasted on me at the point I am now. Maybe in a few years if I practice hard. It does look and sound super nice though.


----------



## rgauvin (Feb 20, 2007)

My draw length is 33 inches (ah the joy of being 6 foot 7). I'd LOVE a 27 inch riser, now if only I could afford it.


----------



## Schme1440 (Sep 27, 2006)

rgauvin said:


> My draw length is 33 inches (ah the joy of being 6 foot 7). I'd LOVE a 27 inch riser, now if only I could afford it.


I have to agree. Dont get me wrong I love the riser and cant wait to get one in my hand but it is at the top end of the price bracket. I can see people opting for a shorter riser just to save money.


----------



## edje (Nov 2, 2002)

*pricing*

What price are we looking for with this riser?


----------



## kdroberts (Aug 6, 2007)

I saw it in the $700 range.


----------



## edje (Nov 2, 2002)

*Price*

So that would be 500+ Euro. This places it indeed in the topend. The Hoyt Helix costs the same overhere in the Netherlands.


----------



## kdroberts (Aug 6, 2007)

€500 sounds about right, plus tax though. Not sure how that works or how much it is in Holland, it's been a while since I was there!


----------



## edje (Nov 2, 2002)

kdroberts said:


> €500 sounds about right, plus tax though. Not sure how that works or how much it is in Holland, it's been a while since I was there!


Ok. Normal VAT is 19% over here. In the prices I've stated for the Hoyt and the BMG the VAT is included.


----------



## hammerheadpc (Mar 15, 2006)

Limbwalker wrote


> The extra length does make the handle very stable


Oh boy, did you just step in it now.

The Long vs. Short ATA training wheel crowd will be along shortly to subpoena you.

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=550712

Naughty, naughty...

Corsair is going to have a fit and fall in it. :lol:


----------



## limbwalker (Sep 26, 2003)

Yea, I know I know.

It's more of a "feeling" thing, and that's always hard to define - not to mention being very subjective.

John.


----------



## Progen (Mar 17, 2006)

I was just thinking that PERHAPS a long riser with shorter limbs would FEEL more stable due to there being less of the limbs to twist during the shot. It's like the limbs flex less so with the shorter travel, there's less possibility of a poor release mucking things up.


----------



## Paradoxical Cat (Apr 25, 2006)

limbwalker said:


> Yea, I know I know.
> 
> It's more of a "feeling" thing, and that's always hard to define - not to mention being very subjective.
> 
> John.


Oops, now Warbow will pile on it too...:wink:

PC-


----------



## Warbow (Apr 18, 2006)

Paradoxical Cat said:


> Oops, now Warbow will pile on it too...:wink:
> 
> PC-


While it is true that I do have a thing for verifiable empirical measurements, I also have a _lot of respect_ for limbwalker...

(Well, that and limbwalker's subjective impressions don't contradict known physics  )


----------



## limbwalker (Sep 26, 2003)

Thanks Warbow.



> I do have a thing for verifiable empirical measurements


We do have that in common. In fact, about three years ago it was my request for some verifiable measurements of the "latest and greatest" limbs on the market that got me in trouble with a well-known former member here on AT. I got a "take my word for it" answer, and those seldom satisfy me.

But of the three main qualities of a bow, (speed, smoothness and stability) by far the most subjective is stability. It is even defined differently by different people. Speed is easy (chrono), and so is smoothness (FD curve), but that darn stability... :wink:

Anyway, it's hard to describe. Some handles I just like shooting more than others. More flex, less flex, more vibration, less vibration. Even the frequency of the vibration makes a big difference. And a major consideration for me is sound. I like a quiet bow. Guess it comes from my longbow days. And for the record, that Luxor handle gave me one of the quietest bows I've ever shot. Somewhere between my Zenit, and my old X-factor...

John.

John.


----------



## XCalibre (Aug 31, 2006)

does anyone have info on the mass weight of the Luxor? 

and for the record, if it was cheaper i would likely consider buying one.


----------



## Hutnicks (Feb 9, 2006)

XCalibre said:


> does anyone have info on the mass weight of the Luxor?
> 
> and for the record, if it was cheaper i would likely consider buying one.


Well with our buck climbing it may noT be as painful as it would have a year ago.

Mass and balance would be nice to know. I popped around the website but it PNF'd me so I have no info.


----------



## Progen (Mar 17, 2006)

XCalibre said:


> does anyone have info on the mass weight of the Luxor?
> 
> and for the record, if it was cheaper i would likely consider buying one.


According to Vittorio in the thread below, it's about the weight of an Aerotec and based on Alternative Sporting Services' prices, about that price too.

http://sagittarius.student.utwente.nl/bb/viewtopic.php?t=3265


----------



## XCalibre (Aug 31, 2006)

Hutnicks said:


> Well with our buck climbing it may noT be as painful as it would have a year ago.


true. 

i just compared prices. 500 euros sound expensive, but that put it roughly in the same price range as the Helix and X-Factor (at least in Europe. those risers are cheaper at Lancaster). the INNO and the Fiberbow are both more expensive than the Luxor, no matter where you go. just to put the price into perspective :wink:.


----------



## Schme1440 (Sep 27, 2006)

I have had excessive desscussion with Vittorio arguably the head man behind the Luxor. 

This mention of increased stability and all that has been tested.

The Frangerilli Clan took a trip to Beiter and did a number of tests. All useing speed meters and high speed cameras (all avaiable at the beiter centre).

Also test were done by another famous long draw archer, however he/she was left name less but I suspect it may be limbwalker as he has admitted to having a prototype.

Vittorio would not make claims like this if there were no tests done. 

Reading his posts on the Sagittarius forum are annoying. Bloody annoying because they make me want to buy it even more but I know she indoors wont let me.


----------



## Hutnicks (Feb 9, 2006)

Progen said:


> According to Vittorio in the thread below, it's about the weight of an Aerotec and based on Alternative Sporting Services' prices, about that price too.
> 
> http://sagittarius.student.utwente.nl/bb/viewtopic.php?t=3265


 I thought that was pre production info and the actual manufactured specs weren't out yet.


----------



## Schme1440 (Sep 27, 2006)

1.4kilo total weight and 1.2kilo with the weights removed. Not sure how it compares but is lighter per inch then most risers which is key. It was never going to be lighter. This is good for target though as I find heavier risers work well in the wind, hence the Axis was designed for Sydney's windy conditions so was made rather weighty. I think?


----------



## Progen (Mar 17, 2006)

Hutnicks said:


> I thought that was pre production info and the actual manufactured specs weren't out yet.


I recall him mentioning somewhere about the actual production specifications. Just took a casual glance because this riser doesn't concern me and isn't suitable, not even with short limbs.  My drawlength's a tad under 27" and my 25" risers with medium limbs are in no danger of stacking.


----------



## Vittorio (Jul 17, 2003)

The exact weights of the risers in the picture are:

Cobra 21" - 1253 gr (nominal 1260)
Nilo 23"- 1170 gr (nominal 1180)
Nilo 25" - 1309 gr (nominal 1320)
Luxor 27" - 1320 gr (nominal 1340)

Please note that By Bernardini riser are not designed to compete in the mass market, as we want to keep the original top level in quality control and finishing. For instance, after machining the risers are hand polished up to get an almost shiny surface before being anodized. The hand polishing process is removing material form surface in variable quantity, and therefore final weight has some tolerance, in the range up to 30 gr. So, nominal weight announced on specs is usually positioned close to the maximum one to take in consideration these variations. 
Basically they are light risers in relationships to other (aluminum made) existing, but then you can increase a lot their stability and dynamic reaction using the stainless steel weight kits supplied as standard (optional for Cobra).
Simply adding one of the 4 weights in one of the 4 (3 for Nilo 23) holes of the Nilo or Luxor risers makes riser reaction incredibly different depending from position of the weight. An you have 4 (3) to play with, tuning the risr itself may need some time, but at the end you can come out with the balance you prefer. 

Preliminary actual specs are available at following links. 
http://www.archerybz.it/Documenti/BYB-COBRA.pdf
http://www.archerybz.it/Documenti/BYB-NILO.pdf
http://www.archerybz.it/Documenti/BYB-LUXOR27.pdf


----------



## kdroberts (Aug 6, 2007)

Hutnicks said:


> Well with our buck climbing it may noT be as painful as it would have a year ago.


Unless you know something I don't, the USD is at record lows against the Euro. For every 500 Euro you are about $75 worse off now than you were a year ago. So based purely on exchange, this bow if priced at €500 would have been roughly $635 this time last year but is about $710 today. It's a little better compared to the past few months but it is still pretty horrendous. Put it against the pound and it really makes depressing reading if the only currency you have is USD.


----------



## Hutnicks (Feb 9, 2006)

kdroberts said:


> Unless you know something I don't, the USD is at record lows against the Euro. For every 500 Euro you are about $75 worse off now than you were a year ago. So based purely on exchange, this bow if priced at €500 would have been roughly $635 this time last year but is about $710 today. It's a little better compared to the past few months but it is still pretty horrendous. Put it against the pound and it really makes depressing reading if the only currency you have is USD.


I'm referring to the Canadian dollar.


----------



## Hutnicks (Feb 9, 2006)

Vittorio said:


> The exact weights of the risers in the picture are:
> 
> Cobra 21" - 1253 gr (nominal 1260)
> Nilo 23"- 1170 gr (nominal 1180)
> ...


Thank you Vittorio. I am curious, have you tested differences in reaction with other weight materials? ie tungsten, bronze?


----------



## kdroberts (Aug 6, 2007)

Hutnicks said:


> I'm referring to the Canadian dollar.


That brings up an interesting situation. The CD is about the same now as it was last year compared to the Euro, but is significantly better off compared to the USD. I wonder if you would benefit since I would assume any cost price of the riser would be in Euros making any price from a US retailer higher or if you would end up being the same.


----------



## edje (Nov 2, 2002)

*currancy rates*

Indeed the currancyrates for Europeans to buy in the US is interesting. Infact I'm thinking about trying the Nano arrows. I normaly shoot the ACE but I think they are not as durable as they used to be. I shoot the 430 with a shaftlength of 30" @ 47 lbs (a bit on the stiff side) Point 125 grains 1-piece (I've bought some old stock). Just trying to figure out what size Nano's I would need.


----------



## cutty (Jan 5, 2006)

So guys, what about sticking shorts on that "27 riser? Any performance advantages for a "29 draw? Stability, maybe a little more speed?

I mean, I have to believe if we're talking numbers here, longer the riser, and the shorter the limbs, the quicker and more stable the bow is going to be.


----------



## Schme1440 (Sep 27, 2006)

cutty said:


> So guys, what about sticking shorts on that "27 riser? Any performance advantages for a "29 draw? Stability, maybe a little more speed?
> 
> I mean, I have to believe if we're talking numbers here, longer the riser, and the shorter the limbs, the quicker and more stable the bow is going to be.


Thats pretty much it. you get a better speed from the shorter limbs and keep a more shallow string angle. Also the riser is designed to be more balanced in the hand than say a Hoyt. My understanding its designed to be balanced properly so with out stab's it wont try and bash you on the head like rival risers.


----------



## Vittorio (Jul 17, 2003)

... and when the colors are coming......


----------



## Dave T (Mar 24, 2004)

On no! Am I gonna have to get used to something other than my favorites...black, silver & gray? (smiley face goes here)

Dave


----------



## stabow (Jan 26, 2006)

I would like to see a little more information on the 21'' cobra riser. Where could I fiend that .......stabow


----------



## Progen (Mar 17, 2006)

stabow said:


> I would like to see a little more information on the 21'' cobra riser. Where could I fiend that .......stabow


You can see it at Alternative Sporting Services' website. It's a nice little riser. Seems to be well made too. Pity it's too short, even for my puny 27" drawlength.


----------



## R&B (Oct 4, 2006)

Will there be any U.S. distributors for Bernardini? I would like to be able get some product for our shop.

-R&B


----------



## stabow (Jan 26, 2006)

Progen thanks for that info........stabow


----------



## rgauvin (Feb 20, 2007)

Vittorio said:


> ... and when the colors are coming......
> 
> 
> http://www.archerybz.it/images/Luxo...or anodized? it looks painted in the picture.


----------



## kdroberts (Aug 6, 2007)

From what I gather those are not the only colors, but the "color" range. This is the line up that I've found online. Blue, red, grey, green, violet, black, natural, gold, bronze and Pearl White. All anodized other than the pearl white.


----------



## Dave T (Mar 24, 2004)

kdroberts said:


> From what I gather those are not the only colors, but the "color" range. This is the line up that I've found online. Blue, red, grey, green, violet, black, natural, gold, bronze and Pearl White. All anodized other than the pearl white.


Grey, Black & Natural. Excellent! (smiley face goes here)

Dave


----------



## Vittorio (Jul 17, 2003)

Picture is related to the 4 colors coming from in first production batch. Then, as mentioned, Grey, Natural and Violet will follow. All anodized. Bronze and Gold can only be supplied on special order as they take longer to get and cost a little more. Pearl white is the only painted color by now, also on special order only and more expensive. We are experimenting with dark green painted color for Cobra only, but not finalized, yet.


----------



## raygunner (Nov 2, 2007)

Hi all, this is my first post here, but I have been lurking around for some time, & learning soo much from you guys. Thanks for the education! Its good to be here! :darkbeer:

Now that 27" beauty is such a handsome bow! Very slender & organic looking, no doubt great for you guys with chimpanzee arms.  Too bad my DL is short. :tongue:

The Cobra 21 is an incredible shooter, but unfortunately I can't use an under chin anchor as the sight disappears behind the top limb pocket. A longer Cobra with a full sight window would open so much possibilities, is there a chance for one sir?

Anyway, good to see Bernardini getting more exposure. They are my favorite Italian risers. The future looks great for them.


----------



## Vittorio (Jul 17, 2003)

Basically, Cobra 21 is born for hunting ad traditional shooting, not for under the chin anchor. We have recently considered to make a Cobra 23, but as we already have a Nilo 23 that also accepts weight kit for bare bow and traditional shooting, we have temporarily hold the project. But, we will go in the opposite direction with the new Mamba 19", due for March next year. 
Definitely, it will be the shortest riser existing for ILF limbs, with a window just a little shorter than the Cobra 21. Of course, first color availabel will be Black, to make it a.... Black Mamba  (let's Kill Bill again........!)


----------



## raygunner (Nov 2, 2007)

Well Vittorio, I hope you guys don't hold too long on that 23" Cobra, I'm looking forward to it when it strikes (no pun intedned). 

That said, the 19" Black Mamba sounds awesome! I'm sure it'll attract lots for recurve hunter's attention. Can't wait for the picture. :wink:

cheers


----------



## Hutnicks (Feb 9, 2006)

Vittorio said:


> Basically, Cobra 21 is born for hunting ad traditional shooting, not for under the chin anchor. We have recently considered to make a Cobra 23, but as we already have a Nilo 23 that also accepts weight kit for bare bow and traditional shooting, we have temporarily hold the project. But, we will go in the opposite direction with the new Mamba 19", due for March next year.
> Definitely, it will be the shortest riser existing for ILF limbs, with a window just a little shorter than the Cobra 21. Of course, first color availabel will be Black, to make it a.... Black Mamba  (let's Kill Bill again........!)


Excellent, I look forward to seeing these products.


And man, is THAT ever going to heat up the DAS vs. everyone else war


----------



## Dave T (Mar 24, 2004)

Vittorio said:


> ...we will go in the opposite direction with the new Mamba 19", due for March next year.
> Definitely, it will be the shortest riser existing for ILF limbs, with a window just a little shorter than the Cobra 21.


No offense Vittorio but there are two short risers ahead of you. Lancaster has a 17" Riser called the Titan that takes ILF limbs, and of course DAS Kinetic makes both their 17" Master and Dalaa which will take ILF limbs with their bushings installed.

And, keeping everyone honest, DAS made a limited run of the 21" Elite risers and is coming out with another 21" riser shortly (marketed through 3 Rivers).

Dave


----------



## stabow (Jan 26, 2006)

Vittorio, 21'' riser now and a 19'' riser on the way. I can see you getting some of my money in the near future LOL.......stabow


----------



## Vittorio (Jul 17, 2003)

Dave T said:


> No offense Vittorio but there are two short risers ahead of you. Lancaster has a 17" Riser called the Titan that takes ILF limbs, and of course DAS Kinetic makes both their 17" Master and Dalaa which will take ILF limbs with their bushings installed.
> 
> And, keeping everyone honest, DAS made a limited run of the 21" Elite risers and is coming out with another 21" riser shortly (marketed through 3 Rivers).
> 
> Dave


Thanks for info. Did not know about the Titan. It only mean that soon or later we will have to go down to 15" ...:wink:


----------



## Dave T (Mar 24, 2004)

Vittorio said:


> It only mean that soon or later we will have to go down to 15" ...:wink:


I draw 32.75". That 15" riser is going to have some finger pinch for me! Think I'll keep dreaming about that 27" Luxor. (smiley face goes here)

Dave


----------



## Hutnicks (Feb 9, 2006)

Dave T said:


> I draw 32.75". That 15" riser is going to have some finger pinch for me! Think I'll keep dreaming about that 27" Luxor. (smiley face goes here)
> 
> Dave


Maybe not, if you consider longbow limbs.

So, what do you think Dave, cross post this in the trad section, and let the games begin?:


----------



## stabow (Jan 26, 2006)

So, what do you think Dave, cross post this in the trad section, and let the games begin?:[/QUOTE]

Sounds like a good idea to me........stabow


----------



## Dave T (Mar 24, 2004)

LOL - My experience with trad types has not been so good. Despite the fact I've never shot an arrow with a sight or from a compound, they still don't like my metal risers, magetic rests, plungers, skinny arrow shafts, vanes or my face walking. On the other hand, my wife still thinks I'm a nice guy...

(smiley face goes here)
Dave


----------



## Hutnicks (Feb 9, 2006)

Dave T said:


> LOL - My experience with trad types has not been so good. Despite the fact I've never shot an arrow with a sight or from a compound, they still don't like my metal risers, magetic rests, plungers, skinny arrow shafts, vanes or my face walking. On the other hand, my wife still thinks I'm a nice guy...
> 
> (smiley face goes here)
> Dave


You must be hanging with the rabid trad guys Could always buy an old Browning Nomad or Bear with a finger rest and try to blend in. Then again i've seen some eye fibreglass a little suspiciously


----------



## TwanVeugelers (Mar 28, 2007)

I was able to hold the handle for a few minutes, some weeks ago...

From that moment on, I knew where my savings of the coming months will go...

To Italy!!  most probably....


----------



## spangler (Feb 2, 2007)

Vittorio said:


> Thanks for info. Did not know about the Titan. It only mean that soon or later we will have to go down to 15" ...:wink:


That would be outstanding. I'd love that for my daughter as she is most likely going to only grow to have a 23-25" draw when she is fully grown and has a massive ~18" draw right now.

I'd love to see a quality, well-made 15 or 17 inch riser that is made as light as possible and accepts ILF limbs.


----------



## Hutnicks (Feb 9, 2006)

Vittorio said:


> Thanks for info. Did not know about the Titan. It only mean that soon or later we will have to go down to 15" ...:wink:


Sooner, pronto.


----------



## Vittorio (Jul 17, 2003)

Yesterday in Varallo Pombia (Italy), FITA Field as well as 3D Bare Bow reigning World Champion Giuseppe Seimandi has established the new Italian Bare Bow Indoor record for 25+18 mt scoring an impressive total of 1116 points (556 at 25 mt + 560 at 18 mt.). He has used a By Bernardini Luxor 27" riser with W&W InnoPower medium limbs. 
Here a picture of his fantastic release ....










He has balanced the riser by adding 3 out of the 4 standard stainless steel weights, as well as replacing the bottom one with an heavier one from the Cobra riser weight kit you can clearly see in the picture. By this way, the reaction of the bow at the release i s an almost perfect jump forward that has allowed him to shoot very tight groups.


----------



## Dave T (Mar 24, 2004)

Those scores are impressive, that release is impressive and that riser is impressive.

Needless to say, I'm impressed! (smiley face goes here)

Dave

PS: Kind of makes you wonder why so many bother with sights & stabilizers (LOL).


----------



## K31Scout (Sep 17, 2003)

LOL Dave. 

Vittorio- Great photo of the bow sailing out and beginning to drop down.

Other observations...Limb Savers are further out on the limb than I have them on my limbs. They probably work better out there.

That looks like a home made chest protector. I'm discovering I need one especially shooting outside in January. I'm big on home made stuff.


----------



## Warbow (Apr 18, 2006)

limbwalker said:


> I had the opportunity to evaluate the prototype for the 27" model.
> 
> Three distinct improvements IMO over the previous models are the shape of the shelf, a better grip, and it is tapped for a back weight.


It looks like you long armed shooters actually lucked out by being last and got the benefit of the incremental improvements over the earlier, shorter risers.

I'm wondering if the shorter risers will be updated to reflect the design details and improvements in the 27" riser?


----------



## Warbow (Apr 18, 2006)

K31Scout said:


> That looks like a home made chest protector. I'm discovering I need one especially shooting outside in January. I'm big on home made stuff.




I'm guessing that chest protector looks a lot better on a World Champion than on the average guy, though I don't think the soft cloth wouldl help you with your--ahem--cold weather problem. Perhaps just putting a plastic FITA sticker on your shirt would help in the mean time?


----------



## Vittorio (Jul 17, 2003)

Just to mention that Giuseppe Seimandi on January 6 has beaten also the 18 mt indoor Italian Bare Bow record with 566 points .....


----------



## Vittorio (Jul 17, 2003)

Now available the full Rainbow of the seven standard colors plus the Bronze "Limited Edition".


----------



## Hoytusa84 (Jul 15, 2003)

I am sorry if I offended anyone. How do I pronounce the Luxor? Is it pronounced as "loser" or "lu-sore" or something else? I once had a conversation with an archer and when he said Bernadini "loser" I can't helped but laughed abit.


----------



## K31Scout (Sep 17, 2003)

That is a beautiful picture. Wood grain is different in every grip too. I'll take the black one with the weights, please.


----------



## Aceman (Oct 28, 2003)

Vittorio said:


> Now available the full Rainbow of the seven standard colors plus the Bronze "Limited Edition".


Man those look awesome if only i had an extra 750 i would love to upgrade my old Gold Medelist


----------



## Dave T (Mar 24, 2004)

Posting that picture was kind of cruel to those of us who draw over 32". I generally lean toward gray, black or silver but that bronze is KOOL! (smiley face goes here)

Dave


----------



## XCalibre (Aug 31, 2006)

Hoytusa84 said:


> I am sorry if I offended anyone. How do I pronounce the Luxor? Is it pronounced as "loser" or "lu-sore" or something else? I once had a conversation with an archer and when he said Bernadini "loser" I can't helped but laughed abit.


as far as i know, it's pronounced "Lux-or". or if you prefer another analogy, "luck-sore".


----------



## Hoytusa84 (Jul 15, 2003)

XCalibre said:


> as far as i know, it's pronounced "Lux-or". or if you prefer another analogy, "luck-sore".


Thanks greatly appreciated. I don't want to pronounce is wrongly and offend anyone. Cheers!


----------



## Vittorio (Jul 17, 2003)

The story of the name come from the Nilo riser. The Nilo river in Egypt passes from the famous Luxor site, one of the ancient and historical sites of that countries, with its temples and burial sites. So, The Nilo Luxor riser (also considered the Luxury version of the Nilo riser) was produced for some years, then stopped. So, we resurrected just the Luxor name for our 27" riser in memory of a great previous 25" riser. 

But few days ago, in Luxor, Egypt, the story had an incredible development:

http://www.macroworldinvestor.com/m/m.w?lp=GetStory&id=294002401

Really, sometime things happen beyond any imagination... the best archer of the Egyptian age buried in Luxor with his bows and arrows...


----------



## ritzgirl (Jul 2, 2006)

Vittorio said:


> The story of the name come from the Nilo riser. The Nilo river in Egypt passes from the famous Luxor site, one of the ancient and historical sites of that countries, with its temples and burial sites. So, The Nilo Luxor riser (also considered the Luxury version of the Nilo riser) was produced for some years, then stopped. So, we resurrected just the Luxor name for our 27" riser in memory of a great previous 25" riser.
> 
> But few days ago, in Luxor, Egypt, the story had an incredible development:
> 
> ...


I really hope someone will have pictures of this wonderful discovery! I would love to see them. It's funny, I never thought of the ancient Egyptians as being archers.

Vicki R.


----------



## Jim C (Oct 15, 2002)

Does anyone know the thread size for the sight holes on this bow? a student of mine bought one used and I suspect M4-the copper john screws don't fit it


----------



## mholz (Sep 7, 2005)

Jim,

They are metric but it's been a while since I purchased them. I brought my riser to the hardware store along with the stock sight mount screws for length. Bought enough for extras.


----------



## Hutnicks (Feb 9, 2006)

Vittorio said:


> The story of the name come from the Nilo riser. The Nilo river in Egypt passes from the famous Luxor site, one of the ancient and historical sites of that countries, with its temples and burial sites. So, The Nilo Luxor riser (also considered the Luxury version of the Nilo riser) was produced for some years, then stopped. So, we resurrected just the Luxor name for our 27" riser in memory of a great previous 25" riser.
> 
> But few days ago, in Luxor, Egypt, the story had an incredible development:
> 
> ...


Thanks for sharing that Vittorio, I have long had an interest in the Egyptian bows and information is hard to come by. Perhaps this find will shed a little illumination on them.

And also a great way to name the 27" riser.


----------



## Vittorio (Jul 17, 2003)

Jim C said:


> Does anyone know the thread size for the sight holes on this bow? a student of mine bought one used and I suspect M4-the copper john screws don't fit it


M5, but screws are supplied with the riser kit, anyhow.


----------



## Jim C (Oct 15, 2002)

Vittorio said:


> M5, but screws are supplied with the riser kit, anyhow.


Thanks-the riser was bought used and the screws were not nearly long enough for the sight (Copper John) that the student wants to use.


----------



## Hutnicks (Feb 9, 2006)

Jim C said:


> Thanks-the riser was bought used and the screws were not nearly long enough for the sight (Copper John) that the student wants to use.


 Jim if you ever have troubles with metrics, get to a high end bike shop. They usually carry decent high grade metric hex bolts in varietys of lengths and ranging in finish from stainless to hard chrome plated.


----------



## Jim C (Oct 15, 2002)

Hutnicks said:


> Jim if you ever have troubles with metrics, get to a high end bike shop. They usually carry decent high grade metric hex bolts in varietys of lengths and ranging in finish from stainless to hard chrome plated.


thanks-ACE had what I needed-the 5X20 was just long enough for a CJ sight with the new cavalier clicker plate. 5X25 was slightly too long


----------



## Vittorio (Jul 17, 2003)

As mentioned some time ago, the Mamba 19" is coming in March... First picture from the 3D simulation...


----------



## Progen (Mar 17, 2006)

That's beautiful!!!! Will it come in other lengths other than 19"?


----------



## Schme1440 (Sep 27, 2006)

Progen said:


> That's beautiful!!!! Will it come in other lengths other than 19"?


There are plenty other risers in all lengths. I Doubt there will be any plans for longer models.


----------



## TwanVeugelers (Mar 28, 2007)

After saving for almost 6 months, I just ordered my 27" Luxor this afternoon..... And now...... Waiting for another one and a half months.....  I hope I can stand the agony... 

grtz,
Twan


----------



## ritzgirl (Jul 2, 2006)

If nothing else, this sport definitely teaches us patience! :laugh:


----------



## Vittorio (Jul 17, 2003)

TwanVeugelers said:


> After saving for almost 6 months, I just ordered my 27" Luxor this afternoon..... And now...... Waiting for another one and a half months.....  I hope I can stand the agony...
> 
> grtz,
> Twan


Luxor 27 is in stock in all 8 colors for RH and 3 colors for LH. So I think you will not need to wait so long...:wink:


----------



## João_Almeida (Mar 3, 2008)

don't like the design of the riser it's weird


----------



## Dave T (Mar 24, 2004)

João_Almeida said:


> don't like the design of the riser it's weird


Then I suggest you don't buy one.

Dave


----------



## TwanVeugelers (Mar 28, 2007)

Received mine today. :wink:

Finally.

And OMG, I have to get used to the easyness of which it draws and releases.

Mine has been equiped with:
- W&W Long 38# limbs (I draw it up to 46,9# with some to spare for increasing the draw weight)
- Shibuya Button
- Beiter clicker
- Arco Sport Spigarelli SpiGua Rest
- Carbofast Sight
- Carbofast Stabilizer (now saving for the Soma stabilizers)

And for the arrow:
- Easton X7 2315 33.5" 

It's so nice.....

grtz,
Twan


----------



## SBills (Jan 14, 2004)

Three weeks. That's not too bad. 

Nice looking bow.


----------



## Hutnicks (Feb 9, 2006)

TwanVeugelers said:


> Received mine today. :wink:
> 
> Finally.
> 
> ...


Outstanding set up. I have got to get one of those sights!:thumbs_up


----------



## Redster (Aug 13, 2008)

I apologize for my ignorance for I am a newbie. Would this 27" riser be any benefit for me who has a 27" draw? I would use it as bare bow first and as money comes to get the rest of my olympic recurve accessories(sights,bars etc.


----------



## TwanVeugelers (Mar 28, 2007)

Redster said:


> I apologize for my ignorance for I am a newbie. Would this 27" riser be any benefit for me who has a 27" draw? I would use it as bare bow first and as money comes to get the rest of my olympic recurve accessories(sights,bars etc.


Hi Redster.

A answer to your question is not very complicated, but does have two sides.
For a 27" draw, you would not need a 27" riser. 25" is more than sufficient, maybe even a 23" would sufficy. But that depends on a number of things. First off, would your draw be increasing over time (what's your age, is your body still growing)? Second, do you intend to shoot BB or do you want to shoot recurve?

If you are still growing, a 25" would probably be sufficient. If your draw will stay the same, you could choose for a 23".

If you intent to keep shooting BB, a 23" riser is probably prefferable. But if your intention is go recurve, my advise would be 25" riser of a cheaper model then the Luxor. 

First off all, the Luxor is one of the most expensive models around. As a result, you would not use cheap limbs either (you wouldn't put Yoko tires on a Ferrrari) all in all you need about €1000 (that what I paid for my kit) for just limbs and riser. Also, the fact that your a newbie(as you say yourself), you most likely would not get a better shot out of this riser, then say a riser that is €400 cheaper. 

So my advise, buy a complete kit 25" (or 23" is you want more power in your shot) for the money you can spend.

grtz,
Twan


----------



## Redster (Aug 13, 2008)

Thank you for the info. I am now 36 yrs old ,so I think I would not be growing any more. I like to start barebow and get to start and get better.Eventually going to be shooting recurve. I wouldn't mind spending for good quality riser(don't ask me on how much my bicycle cost) I figure if atleast I get a good riser with a relatively not too expensive wood composit low draw weight limb I don't have to buy a whole new bow set up.Just get better limbs when I am ready to progress.I guess the Nilo line would be better for me.

Cheers,
Red


----------



## gtrj (Apr 16, 2008)

Do you think a 27" riser would benefit someone (me) that has a Draw Length of around 30"?


----------



## Brandeis_Archer (Dec 20, 2006)

gtrj said:


> Do you think a 27" riser would benefit someone (me) that has a Draw Length of around 30"?


I'll jump on to this question too... I already have a set of medium limbs (Inno), and a draw length of 31.25". Would a 27" riser/medium limbs benefit me as well as a 25" riser/long limbs? 
Is there a difference in geometry from the 27" Luxor and Inno?


----------



## Vittorio (Jul 17, 2003)

At 31.5", if you are presently using a 68" bow you are facing big problems, already. 
Best solution is to change to a 72" bow, it means Long limbs and 27" riser. A 70" combination wil not solve all your problems.


----------



## Brandeis_Archer (Dec 20, 2006)

Vittorio said:


> At 31.5", if you are presently using a 68" bow you are facing big problems, already.
> Best solution is to change to a 72" bow, it means Long limbs and 27" riser. A 70" combination wil not solve all your problems.


Well, it's a Fiberbow (extra half inch of deflex) and the limbs are mostly out, so oddly enough, I'm not experiencing much stacking. My coach expanded my draw, shall we say, a LOT...

72" sounds like the way to go, should be buttery smooth. =)

Thanks for the advice, sir.


----------



## RaptorX (Dec 28, 2007)

Vittorio said:


> At 31.5", if you are presently using a 68" bow you are facing big problems, already.
> Best solution is to change to a 72" bow, it means Long limbs and 27" riser. A 70" combination wil not solve all your problems.


Hmmm. In regards to gtrj's post as he is at a DL of 30", and a Friend who is between gtra and Brandeis_Archer...
I'm wondering at what Draw Length does a 72" bow make the most sense, and when would it not?

Would an archer drawing 29" to the rear of the beiter tip (AMO-30.75) benefit from say, a Luxor 27" riser and long limbs (72" bow) over a 25" riser and long limbs (70" bow)?
Considering the form of the archer I am referring to, is outstanding (so this would not be me  (but a mentor)).

Your experienced opinion, Vittorio, would be greatly appreciated as always.
Thanks!


----------



## Vittorio (Jul 17, 2003)

RaptorX said:


> Hmmm. In regards to gtrj's post as he is at a DL of 30", and a Friend who is between gtra and Brandeis_Archer...
> I'm wondering at what Draw Length does a 72" bow make the most sense, and when would it not?
> 
> Would an archer drawing 29" to the rear of the beiter tip (AMO-30.75) benefit from say, a Luxor 27" riser and long limbs (72" bow) over a 25" riser and long limbs (70" bow)?
> ...


No, I basically don't suggest a 72" bow for that kind of draw lenght as standard. But I can suggest a 70" bow with medium limbs and 27" riser. 
as a matter of fact, Michele's draw lenght is almost the same as your, and he is presently alternating Nilo 25 with long limbs and Luxor 27 with medium limbs with same arrows to find out the best solution. At present, they perform very similar, but the 27" solution seems more stable for indoor and target. 
For field, he is going to UK with Nilo 25 as Field needs sometime not very proper "T" shape positions, and Luxor 27 is a little bit longer on the lower part, so can give more chest interference in some downhill shots, but for target he will probably use the Luxor 27 in the coming competitions.

By the way, you can surely use a 72" inch bow finding it very confortable and not loosin anything for target, (Michele has shot in training up to 346 at 70mt with a 72" Luxor based bow), but you have to be sure that your interference with the chest does not increase too much.


----------



## Jack NZ (Apr 7, 2006)

Dave T said:


> LOL - My experience with trad types has not been so good. Despite the fact I've never shot an arrow with a sight or from a compound, they still don't like my metal risers, magetic rests, plungers, skinny arrow shafts, vanes or my face walking. On the other hand, my wife still thinks I'm a nice guy...
> 
> (smiley face goes here)
> Dave


I post on the Trad section a lot,shoot a metal riser,skinny arrows,have a plunger on my bow,use vanes and very small feathers,,,,love the Bernadini risers,,,,,,,an think your not so bad.
So I'd cross post it an watch the results,you might be supprised.:wink:


----------



## RaptorX (Dec 28, 2007)

Vittorio said:


> No, I basically don't suggest a 72" bow for that kind of draw lenght as standard. But I can suggest a 70" bow with medium limbs and 27" riser.
> as a matter of fact, Michele's draw lenght is almost the same as your, and he is presently alternating Nilo 25 with long limbs and Luxor 27 with medium limbs with same arrows to find out the best solution. At present, they perform very similar, but the 27" solution seems more stable for indoor and target.
> For field, he is going to UK with Nilo 25 as Field needs sometime not very proper "T" shape positions, and Luxor 27 is a little bit longer on the lower part, so can give more chest interference in some downhill shots, but for target he will probably use the Luxor 27 in the coming competitions.
> 
> By the way, you can surely use a 72" inch bow finding it very confortable and not loosin anything for target, (Michele has shot in training up to 346 at 70mt with a 72" Luxor based bow), but you have to be sure that your interference with the chest does not increase too much.


Outstanding information. Thank you, Sir.
From both of us (wish he'd join )
That answered everything, and then some (except why I don't shoot as well as Michele, but then again not many do:wink:. So much fun to keep practicing though!)
-Brian


----------

